# 0A6 Gearbox / Clutch Upgrades - Audi TT-RS / Audi RS3 Edition



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

The TT-RS is the first vehicle in North America to be equipped with 0A6 Gearbox. For over 12 years we have been offered the 02M & 02Q family of volkswagen gearboxes. 

Different variations of the 0A6 Gearbox were available in Europe in the following: 


Volkswagen T5 Commercial carrier van. 

Volkswagen Tiguan 4-Motion manual (LMX gearbox code) 

 

I am going to use this thread to update people on the various clutch upgrades & gearbox upgrades I encounter over the course of the next few months as well as any information found on the 0A6 Gearboxes. 

LSD is being worked on currently & Stage 1's through 5 clutch kits (single disc) will be available soon.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Saved for links / FAQ


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool. This should be good. I've heard that the TT RS clutch is actually pretty strong for a stock clutch but I'm still nervous that I'm going to burn it out with my track antics. Let us know what you find. I wouldn't mind a lighter flywheel and a little more clamping force. 

That and I think we've all ground a few gears here and there so some of us may be needing some replacement parts sooner than others  

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

All the TT RS gearboxes are good for up to 650 Nm, above that you should upgrade.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> All the TT RS gearboxes are good for up to 650 Nm, above that you should upgrade.


 Upgrade to what?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

37,771 miles and on original clutch and gearbox...I do abuse the car as much as I can. We shall see how many more miles of abuse it takes.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Upgrade to what?


 Something like a Stage 3+ 800Nm. (Spec Clutch)


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

excellent info! This change from the 0A2 to 0A6 finally explains alot... hoping some tuners jump on this and come out with a product since this is the reason their existing short shifter kits would bolt right on.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> Something like a Stage 3+ 800Nm. (Spec Clutch)


 Much better clutch options on the market than the above mentioned. 
Loba does some great Sachs units!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> Much better clutch options on the market than the above mentioned.
> Loba does some great Sachs units!


Could you post some details? Thanks.


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> The TT-RS is the first vehicle in North America to be equipped with 0A6 Gearbox. For over 12 years we have been offered the 02M & 02Q family of volkswagen gearboxes.
> 
> Different variations of the 0A6 Gearbox were available in Europe in the following:
> 
> ...


 Hello Issam. 

Im shocked to see that the Tiguan 4motion 6mt in ROW gets the same tranny as the TT-RS. 
Do you know if the clutch is similar in torque rating? 
I may embark in building a BT Tiguan 4motion 6mt, and im researching on the clutch options for the Tiguan. If TTRS can handle 600+ NM then the tiguan will have no problem with a GT28 or similar. 

Thanks!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> The TT-RS is the first vehicle in North America to be equipped with 0A6 Gearbox. For over 12 years we have been offered the 02M & 02Q family of volkswagen gearboxes.
> 
> Different variations of the 0A6 Gearbox were available in Europe in the following:
> 
> ...


 Issam - Any updates? Did you come up with any clutch options for the TT-RS?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

hightechrdn said:


> Issam - Any updates? Did you come up with any clutch options for the TT-RS?


 Yes 
posted it in the INA thread. Only single disk options are available.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> Yes
> posted it in the INA thread. Only single disk options are available.


 Got it. Just sent you an email asking for additional details. Thank you!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> Yes
> posted it in the INA thread. Only single disk options are available.


 What INA thread?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Marty said:


> What INA thread?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...3-2.5-20V-TFSI-New-Product-Information-Thread 



hightechrdn said:


> Got it. Just sent you an email asking for additional details. Thank you!


 Got it and replied.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

*Transmission fluid*

Does anyone know what type of transmission fluid/oil comes in the TT-RS and what is recommended by the manufacturer? Is it actually shared across multiple platforms or is it specific to the TT-RS?

Some manufacturers use dedicated fluids for certain cars.

Thanks!


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.europaparts.com/gear-oil-g052145s2.html
This is OEM oil for TT RS gearbox.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Some additional info on capacities... plain old GL4 75w90.

http://www.amsoil.com/mygarage/VehicleLookupPage.aspx?FromIndex=1&url2=2012+AUDI+TT QUATTRO+9


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

TTRStud said:


> Does anyone know what type of transmission fluid/oil comes in the TT-RS and what is recommended by the manufacturer? Is it actually shared across multiple platforms or is it specific to the TT-RS?
> 
> Some manufacturers use dedicated fluids for certain cars.
> 
> Thanks!


The TT-RS does use a specific fluid, much thinner than usual. 70w75 (2.75 liters or so) - G052171A2 for the gearbox, currently $30/liter. 

It uses standard 75w90 in the transfer case and the rear differential.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pro tip* to this having 1st Gear & 2nd Gear syncro issues. Force full the gearbox with oil 10mm over the feed port to aid in lubricating/cooling the syncro's. We are working with a Seat Leon customer to incorporate a Gearbox Oil cooler and will report back how it fares with the brass selector fork bushings.


----------



## sakispolo (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if the ring gear is riveted or bolted in this gearbox? Also is it possible to use it as a fwd application in older 1.8t as well as 2.0 tfsi engines? It would be a good solution for those running high torque numbers. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

INA said:


> *Pro tip* to this having 1st Gear & 2nd Gear syncro issues. Force full the gearbox with oil 10mm over the feed port to aid in lubricating/cooling the syncro's. We are working with a Seat Leon customer to incorporate a Gearbox Oil cooler and will report back how it fares with the brass selector fork bushings.


INA, any updates on TT-RS 6spd manual gearbox cooling or synchro upgrades?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there any updates on the clutches you're working on? 

Also is the LMX the actual gearbox in the TTRS, or are there different variations of the L series yet? 

Do we know what the differences are between the oA6 and the o2m? They must be a tad stronger...

Anyone know what the gearbox code of the 2018 TTRS is?


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

Another interesting thing I found out is that LMX gearbox seems to come in the tiny 1.4L motors. That seems to either be very overkill for those 1.4 motors or extremely underkill for a RS 2.5 motor.


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

2 months and no replies? Does anyone give a sh*t anymore?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

VRPISSED said:


> Is there any updates on the clutches you're working on?
> 
> Also is the LMX the actual gearbox in the TTRS, or are there different variations of the L series yet?
> 
> ...





VRPISSED said:


> Another interesting thing I found out is that LMX gearbox seems to come in the tiny 1.4L motors. That seems to either be very overkill for those 1.4 motors or extremely underkill for a RS 2.5 motor.





VRPISSED said:


> 2 months and no replies? Does anyone give a sh*t anymore?


The gearbox is the 0A6 not the LMX...

And the Mk3 TTRS comes with a 7 spd DSG, the DQ500.


----------



## Bryan0127 (Sep 29, 2019)

Any more info on clutch upgrades? From what I understand, my manual Tiguan uses the 0A6 trans and I'm going to need clutch options when I go bigger turbo. Thanks for any help guys.


----------

